
TomTom For iPhone Spells An End To Standalone GPS - newacc
http://www.pcworld.com/article/170299/TomTom_For_iPhone_Spells_An_End_To_Standalone_GPS.html
======
TallGuyShort
I think it's pretty rare that something "spells an end" to something else, and
I usually assume such claims to be false until proven otherwise. In this case
- I think I'm right. I don't own an iPhone, and I don't want to. If I was in
the car, I would want my phone and my GPS to be separate. I'd also rather have
a GPS unit that did a better job of GPS than an iPhone. I would think that
most people feel the same way.

------
jacquesm
It has been available for pocket pcs for the longest time and on Nokia as
well.

The interesting bit though is that in most places where you'd use the tomtom
devices you want your phone to be independent of them, I would definitely not
want to give up the tomtom I've got and my phone for a combined function
device.

------
brk
I disagree with this. I have a Nuvi 550 GPS, there is no way that I want my
iPhone tied up with navigation duties for long stretches of time.

While the iPhone can theoretically function as a GPS, or a Kindle, I don't
think it particularly excels at either function as is no real threat to those
devices.

------
tetsuo13
Sensationalism. Why would you want to tie up your iPhone for the duration of
the car trip? What happens when you receive a phone call or text message and
you're about to switch roads or take an exist?

I'm still waiting on the TomTom HOME application being ported to Linux and Mac
(it's Java).

